# البرنامج الزمنى لتنفيذ المشروعات الهندسية (المشاكل- التطبيق- الحلول)



## ابو تهانى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أخوتى أحب أن أضيف هذه المشاركة المتواضعة ، وهى عبارة عن سمنار بعنوان البرنامج الزمنى لتنفيذ المشروعات الهندسية (المشاكل- التطبيق- الحلول). وهو عبارة عن جهد مشترك مع زميل تم تقديمه بأحد الجامعات ، ولاهمية الموضوع وإثراء النقاش حيث يعتبر البرنامج الزمنى من أكبر التحديات التى تواجه المهندس المنفذ. والله الموفق.


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## ابو تهانى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أتمنى إثراء النقاش حول هذا الموضوع. وفى انتظار الردود.


----------



## قلم معماري (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
فضلا باي برنامج يتم فتح محتوي هذا الملف
محتوي الملف بامتداد *.pptx
وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سمنار طيب ومتعوب عليه ... معجب كثيرا بتنسيق العرض والالوان المستخدمه وغيرها من الحركات
كما ان المحتوى العلمي طيب جدا ولو انني وددت ان يكون محتويا على المراجع بشكل اكثر مما هو عليه بحكم ان السمنار أقيم في جامعه وفي جو اكاديمي

لدي بعض الاستفسارات ارجوا ان تثري الموضوع وارجوا ان نستفيد من خبرة استاذنا ابو تهاني

بالنسبة للاستشاري: ما دور عدم ادراج وقت احتياطي لمراجعة الاعمال المنفذه واصلاح الخلل .. خاصة اذا ما كانت هذه الاعمال سيكون لها أثر في الاعمال القادمه

بالنسبة للاستشاري: ما دورAccountability المحاسبة وعدم استخدامها بشكل صارم مع جميع الاطراف 

كيف يمكن لنا ان نتحكم في الجدول الزمني في الموقع .. وكيف اتعامل مع المقاول (الرئيسي او مقاول الباطن، او حتى على مستوى مشروع صغير مع عامل ) اذا ما تعدى او أوشك على تعدي البرنامج الزمني لمهمه تقع على المسار الحرج. هل تطبيق الغرامات سوف ترجع المشروع على مساره الزمني الصحيح؟ ام هل اطالب المتأخر بزيادة ساعات العمل حتى يعوض او ماذا نفعل؟

اطلب من الاخوان والاخوات اعطاء امثلة من الواقع تبين تصرفهم في حالات التأخير وكيف تم التعامل معها

اخير اشكر ابو تهاني طرحه المهم وبارك الله فيه


----------



## ابو تهانى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى قلم معمارى البرنامج على Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 . أخى الفاضل أبو صالح شكرا على المداخلة الجميلة. وإن شاء الله سأقوم بمتابعة المشاركة حول هذا الموضوع وستشمل بإذن الله على اجاباتك.


----------



## magnoooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

thank u alot for ur effort


----------



## حسين مطاوع (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-white flower (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## ابو تهانى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أحبائى وزملائى قبل أن أضيف المشاركة الثانية أرجو إثراء النقاش وكما ذكر أخى أبوصالح لابد من المشاركات ، ولا أحب الشكر على الواجب . فى انتظار الاستفسارات والنقاش.


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## hosini2000 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الكريم و نفع بكم


----------



## حبوب مصر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف معطب


----------



## حبوب مصر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو ارسال الملف على n_sha3rawe*************
و جزاكم الله عنى خيرا باذنه تعالى


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## lotifi (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح المفيد حقيقة


----------



## e.shuurab (23 أكتوبر 2008)

:75:thank you very mach for your reports


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخونا الكريم ابو تهاني

سمنار اكثر من مفيد

واقتبس في جزء اسباب التأخر عن البرنامج الزمني
ماجاء بهذا السمنار القيم مايلي



> جدول زمني غير واقعي :- وضع فترات زمنية غير متوافقة مع موارده المخصصة للمشروع أو موارده العامة – عدم التنسيق بين المهندسين المختصين بوضع الجداول الزمنية من جهة ومهندسي المواقع من جهة أخري – عدم وجود إرتباط بين التدفق النقدي للمشروع والجدول الزمني لتنفيذه .



وفي الحقيقة اود تسجيل ان عدم وجود معدلات انتاجية للعمالة في الشركة والتي يسمونها (Assets)
هي من اهم اسباب عدم وضع وقت زمني عادل للبنود
وبالتالي للمشروع

وكم لاحظنا ان الكثير من المقاولين فقط يعدون برنامجا زمنيا 
فقط لتقديمه للاستشاري المشرف
او الى الجهة المالكة والتي تطلب ذلك

ويظل البرنامج الزمني معلقا خلف مدير المشروع دون عناية 
لا بمتابعته ولا بالاستفادة منه

في حين ان الذي يجب هو ان يتم التعرف على المعدلات الحقيقية بالشركة
او حتى من خارج الشركة او بالخبرة الحقيقية لمدير المشروع
وعلى ذلك يتم وضع المدة الزمنية العادلة 
وبالتالي استخراج المدة الزمنية الكلية للمشروع بشكل
يمكن معه استمرار التنفيذ دون مشكلات

كذلك على كل شركة ان تتابع مدراء المشاريع لكي يستخلصوا منها تاريخا تنفيذيا لينتج لهم المعدلات " معدلات الاداء والتكلفة " ليعملوا منه تطوير لتلك الاصول التي لديهم من تلك المعدلات


اما عن اسئلة اخونا ابو صالح
والتي يطرحها دوما لاستثارتنا في التفاعل الايجابي للموضوعات

فلي عودة اخرى لها ان شاء الله

وارجو ان يتفاعل كل الزملاء مع هذا الموضوع الاكثر من قيم
والاكثر من مهم


----------



## الأوائل1971 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم أبو صالح : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أعتقد أن أختيار مالك المشروع للمهندس /مدير المشروع / سواء كان من قبل طقم المكتب الأستشاري أو من ضمن طقم الممثل للمالك هو امر مهم و ضروري جدا" و اعتقد أنه قبل كل شيء سأفترض ان مدير المشروع رجل امين و يخاف الله بكل ما للكلمة من معنى و إذا كان للمحسوبية عنوان فعلى المشروع السلام,
ثانيا" أعتقد ان مدير المشروع يقع على عاتقه تحديد الخلل الحاصل اللذي أدى للتأخير وهل ممكن معلجته ام بتره من جذوره وهذا غالبا" ما نراه و نطبقه أما بتغيير ورديات العمل لتكون ورديتين باليوم على القل او تغيير مقاول الباطن بأخر اكثر جدية و نشاط او بتحجيم المقاول العام بجزء محدد و أعطاء الأجزاء المتبقية لمقاولين أخرين أو لا سمح الله بتغييره نهائيا" و هذا نادر الحدوث ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
هذا إذا افترضنا ان أسباب التأخير هي من المقاول ككل أو جزء ,,,,,,,,,,ناهيك عن التأخير بالتمويل او بالمواد

وفقكم الله و امل الا اكون أطلت عليكم ,,,وشكرا"


----------



## mukhlid (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد ويحتاج الى بعض الامثلة من الواقع على سبيل المثال موضوع العلاقات بين الانشطة وsequences of activites وكيف معالجة و Out of Sequence


----------



## lifecv (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو تهاني 
لم استطع ان اقرأ الموضوع ولم يفتح معي 
ولكن لدي سؤال 
هل هذه الدراسه تفيد في مجال خدمات الكمبيوتر والانتر نت 
كل التقدير لك


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فتح الله عليك وبك ولك


----------



## حسن احمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## م/ سرور (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnkkkss


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا عمل متميز وجهد قيم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## ابو تهانى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى lifecv تحية طيبة وبعد أعود من خلالك الى المنتدى بعد غيبة بسبب ظروف السفر .
أخى الموضوع خاص بالبرنامج الزمنى للمشاريع الانشائية فقط ولكن يمكن الاستفادة منه حيث أن لبرنامج الزمنى هو الأساس لكل مشروع والبرنامج الحقيقى والمناسب هو أولى الخطوات فى نجاح أى مشروع بإختلاف أحجامه وأنواعه.
لكم كل التقدير أخوتى على الشكر المتواصل ولكن أتمنى إثراء النقاش حتى ننتقل الى الخطوة الثانية.
متابعة خطوات تنفيذ البرنامج الزمنى ومعالجة التأخير الـــ tracking.


----------



## يوسف حميض (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على السمنار الرائع


----------



## نبيل القوفي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي : أبو تهاني 
لقد إطلعت على السمنار الرائع وكذلك الردود من قبل بعض الزملاء ، وأود إضافة التالي :
أولاً : لم يتم ذكر العنصر البشري في المشروع وأهمية أن يتم إشراك العاملين في أعمال التخطيط للجدول الزمني للمشروع ووضع المحفزات المناسبة لهم لضمان الإنتاجية العالية وخلق روح الفريق الواحد .
ثانياً : تم الإعتماد فقط على نظرية المسار الحرج (Critical Path) للجدول الزمني وهي النظرية المستخدمة في معظم إن لم يكن جميع المشاريع ، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن 80% من المشاريع تعاني التأخير في التنفيذ حسب الإحصائيات المعتمدة ، مما يعني أن هذه النظرية تحتاج إلى إعادة نظر ؟؟؟ . لذا أود أن أقترح إستخدام نظرية السلسلة الحرجة (Critical Chain)والتي تعتمد في الإساس على أن تقدير الوقت لكل نشاط داخل المشروع يشمل على وقت إضافي كبير يسمح للمسئول عن هذا النشاط بإتمام عمله في أريحية تامة دون التعرض للمسائلة ( آمل الإطلاع على هذه النظرية في حال الإهتمام ).
ثالثاً : حل المشاكل داخل المشروع يجب أن يكون بالبحث عن الأسباب الرئيسية وليس معالجة العواقب الناتجة باسرع وقت ، لأنه إذا لم يتم حل المشكلة الرئيسية فإن تلك العواقب سوف تعاود الظهور مرة أخرى وتستهلك وقت وجهد المسئولين عن المشروع بشكل سيء ( هناك بعض الطرق المهمة لهذا الأمر ، سبق لي أن أرفقت كتاب عن حل المشاكل في المشاريع في هذا المنتدى) .
رابعاً : كثير من سلبيات المشاريع من الممكن تلافيها إذا كان مدير المشروع يتمتع* بصفات القيادة وليست الإدارة* .


وأخيراً ( كل عام وأنتم بخير)


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك
.............................................................


----------



## ابو تهانى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى نبيل القوفى كل عام وانت بخير، وبعد:
- الشكر بداية على المداخلة الرائعة - خصوصا موضوع السلسة الحرجة. دعنا نتشارك فى هذه المداخلة القيمة جدا والمهمة بدرجة لا توصف.
- أخى طريقة الساسلة الحرجة (أو المتوالية الحرجة أو المتزامنة الحرجة) _Critical Chain هى من الطرق المهمة جدا للتحكم فى عملية FLOATS للانشطة فمن المعروف أى نجاح لتطبيق البرنامج الزمنى للانشطة على أرض الواقع،أحد أهم أسبابها هو التحكم فى ال FLOATS ._
_- فمثلا عند عمل برنامج زمنى بإستخدام أى من البرامج المعروفة فلنقل البرايمفيرا مثلا للتحكم فى FLOATS ، هناك طريقة عمل ال MileStone مثلا._
_- هذا المقدمة عزيزى ضرورية وقبل الدخول فى التفاصيل لاحقا هناك الكثير من المحاذير عند استخدام طريقةCritical Chain :-_
_ - _أولا هذا الطريقة غير مقبولة عند الكثير من العملاء و الـ Clients وبالتالى تنسحب على المهند المشرف والمصمم للمشروع (الإستشارى)، الاسباب هى:-
................. يتبع ان شاء الله.


----------



## walidkhlil55 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اولا جزاك الله على هذا المجهود
بالنسبة الى عمل البرنامج الزمنى بطريقة المسار الحرج فانا اعتقد بأن المشكلة الاساسية فى مهندس التخطيط مع مدير المشروع لانه لكى ير ضى المالك او الاستشارى ويحصل عل الاعتماد فلا يقوم بوضع المدة الزمنية الحقيقة للانشطة المختلفة 
وايضا لا يقوم بدارسة الموارد الازمة بدقة للانشطة


----------



## walidkhlil55 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اولا جزاك الله على هذا المجهود
بالنسبة الى عمل البرنامج الزمنى بطريقة المسار الحرج فانا اعتقد بأن المشكلة الاساسية فى مهندس التخطيط مع مدير المشروع لانه لكى ير ضى المالك او الاستشارى ويحصل عل الاعتماد فلا يقوم بوضع المدة الزمنية الحقيقة للانشطة المختلفة 
وايضا لا يقوم بدارسة الموارد الازمة بدقة للانشطة


----------



## petermouner (24 ديسمبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## ASHAB (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخي...

في أمان الله...


----------



## باسم منلا (3 يناير 2009)

Assets هو الأساس لنجاح أي خطة و لكن من النادر الحصول على تقرير عملي كهذا


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## نبيل القوفي (12 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء : أبو تهاني وWALIDKHLIL55
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أولاً أتأسف على عدم الرد مبكراً لظروفي العملية ، أما بعد :
أعزائي إن نظرية المسار الحرج (Critical Chain) في إدارة المشاريع (CCPM) تعتبر أداة متطورة جداً لإنجاز المشاريع في الوقت المحدد ، *وفي معظم الأحيان لايتم تقديمها إلى العميل* لكي لايكون لها تأثيرات سلبية في حال عدم الإنجاز في الوقت المحدد (Delay Fines).
يتم إستخدام هذه الطريقة بصورة داخلية في المؤسسة / الشركة لإنجاز العمل المتعاقد عليه قبل الوقت المحدد في العقد ، مما يعطي سمعة طيبة بالإضافة إلى أرباح إضافية في حال وجود حوافز للإنجاز المبكر .
قد يتم إستخدام هذه الطريقة في حال وجود مشاريع مطلوب إنجازها في وقت محدد (قصير نسبياً) ، وذلك لإعطاء أفضلية تنافسية مقابل الشركات الأخرى، بعد التأكد من قدرة الشركة على أداء هذه الطريقة من واقع تجارب سابقة.
ملاحظة هامة :
لايمكن إستخدام هذه الطريقة في حال عدم وجود الثقافة الداخلية اللازمة لها من فريق العمل في المشروع، والإقتناع التام بالفوائد المرجوة منها بصفة شخصية وجماعية . 

تجدون برفقه شرح مختصر لطريقة عمل (CCPM) ، وأتأسف كونها باللغة الإنجليزية لعدم وجود مراجع باللغة العربية حسب علمي.:56:


----------



## aleemzaid (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## midohamoza (14 يناير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## نبيل القوفي (28 يناير 2009)

_ - _أولا هذا الطريقة غير مقبولة عند الكثير من العملاء و الـ Clients وبالتالى تنسحب على المهند المشرف والمصمم للمشروع (الإستشارى)، الاسباب هى:-
................. يتبع ان شاء الله.[/quote]
 
عزيزي / ابو تهاني 
مازلنا في الإنتظار ؟؟؟؟:81:


----------



## جمال السيد (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركه قيمه


----------



## مبروك (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## nano2004 (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rwanm (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع العظيم


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود*


----------



## م/سامح نافع (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## سائد السلع (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أبو تهاني السوداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## mehdi09 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## iraqivisionary (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير جاري التحميل


----------



## م. هشام عباس (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
مشكووووووووووووووووور
تحياتي


----------



## سردشت سردار (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا...موضوع شيق للنقاش و تبادل الاراء


----------



## ahmed_d (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف طيب جدا
جزاك الله خيرا
اسمح لي لن احيي مهندس سوداني كان جار لي بدبي يسمي م.ضياء الدين وساعدني في إنهاء مستنداتي هناك ولكن للاسف ضاعت وسائل الاتصال به...واذكره دوما بخير
فجزاكم الله خيرا إخواننا في السودان الشقيق


----------



## momouh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

i c'ant open the file


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك... جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mezohazoma (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م محمد كرم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور جداً*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

السيمنار رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (11 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على الروعة والابداع


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

أبو تهاني ................فينك
محتاجين بقية الشرح من فضلك
أطيب تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## معاوية علي (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك
وجزاكم الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## tbuly (22 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## saidelsayedab (24 يناير 2012)

many thanks


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## مهندس علي جنيف (30 يناير 2012)

شكرأ اخي و جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## جلال غني حسن (15 أبريل 2012)

أكرمك الله و جعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير جهد تشكر عليه فجزاكم الله خيرا nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engsayd (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed775 (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

